# Aktualisierung Access-DB soll Ausgabe aktualisieren



## Guest (21. Apr 2005)

hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jmd weiterhelfen....

ich habe eine access-db mit zunächst einer tabelle und ein java-programm, welches über jdbc auf die db zugreift und den inhalt ausgibt (vorerst nur system.out.println). 

*wenn sich jetzt der inhalt der tabelle ändern sollte (z.b. eine neue zeile wird hinzugefügt oder ein wert geändert) soll die ausgabe automatisch aktualisiert werden.*

wie ist das zu realisieren, kann mir da jmd einen "schupps" geben??

geht das über einen thread der dauernd den inhalt der db abfragt und mit den ausgegebenen werten vergleicht, oder geht das eleganter?

danke!! ;-)


----------



## DP (21. Apr 2005)

ich glaube da biste mit den enterprise javabeans ganz gut beraten...


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Apr 2005)

hör nicht auf dp, es sei denn du kennst dich schon gut mit EJBs aus 

es gibt kein "push" für datenbanken - auch nicht bei EJBs!

(es sei denn du nimmst eine gute DB, schreibst einen Trigger für updates inserts und deletes und lässt diesen Trigger aus der DB hinausoperieren (z.B. aufruf eines Webservice oder sonstwas))

sowas geht nur mit vertretbarem Aufwand nur über regelmässiges abfragen

ist aber i.A. ein Designfehler, wenn man diese Funktionalität überhaupt braucht...


----------



## abollm (22. Apr 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (es sei denn du nimmst eine gute DB, schreibst einen Trigger für updates inserts und deletes und lässt diesen Trigger aus der DB hinausoperieren (z.B. aufruf eines Webservice oder sonstwas))


Das würde ich in einer Oracle-DB mit JSP (!= Java Server Pages, sondern Java Stored Procedures) machen. Der JSP-Einsatz ab Oracle 8i mit der Aurora-VM ist für bestimmte Aufgaben eine wirklich feine Sache.


> sowas geht nur mit vertretbarem Aufwand nur über regelmässiges abfragen
> 
> ist aber i.A. ein Designfehler, wenn man diese Funktionalität überhaupt braucht...



@Gast:
Sofern das nicht ausschließlich reinen Übungszwecken dient, würde ich das zunächst einmal nicht mit MS-Access machen, sondern ein richtiges Client-Server-Datenbanksystem verwenden (z.B. MySQL).


----------

